# Car Battery 💲💲💲



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Had to replace my car battery last night. Advanced Auto, after tax $268.47  At least it has a 4 year replacement warranty.

Wow I was shocked. I was expecting $150 or so, never expected over $250.

Called NAPA this morning just to see what they cost, theirs was $216.67 with tax and only a 18 month replacement warranty.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

That's what you get for driving a Chiron.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I had to replace both my main battery and my auxillary battery and it was about $425. 

That hurt.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Costco is the best place to go for car batteries. Did you try them? Even if you have to get a $60 annual membership, it's usually still much cheaper than anywhere else. At least that's true here in Chicago. They sell Interstate batteries (good) and sell in high volume (even better... their batteries aren't sitting there on the shelf for a long time losing life).


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Costco and WalMart (who knew) have good prices and good warranty. Not 4 years though. 3 years. 




MHR said:


> auxillary battery


_auxillary_ battery?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> Wow I was shocked. I was expecting $150 or so, never expected over $250.


Hey .. that's just the beginning.
YOU VOTED FOR HIM


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> _auxillary_ battery?


For the auto start/stop POS system my van came with. It does some other things as well but I can't remember what all. 

"A Chrysler Pacifica holds two batteries. They both serve a specific function. You will often refer to them as the main battery and the auxiliary battery. The auxiliary battery operates as a backup to the main one. Though, it’s not a backup in the typical sense."








How Many Batteries Does A Chrysler Pacifica Have? [And How Do You Change Them?]


Chrysler Pacificas are one of the ultimate family cars. It has anything you would desire in a family vehicle. Though, one question could come to mind. How many batteries does a Chrysler Pacifica have? If that's what you're wondering, we've got the answer! A Chrysler Pacifica holds two...




vehq.com


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Hey .. that's just the beginning.
> YOU VOTED FOR HIM


I did????


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Tip of the day if you have 3 plus cars. I do.
1,st car batterys went up alot last year.
Join AAA club premier. Retail $144 year I payed covid discount. 3 100 mile free rows and 1 200 mile tow.
Plus with this membership 1 free battery per year. I got stuck with my nissan. Guy came with a battery truck. Free battery. 
I got it for that 1 100 mile tow bill at $3 plus a mile I dont want to pay


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> Tip of the day if you have 3 plus cars. I do.
> 1,st car batterys went up alot last year.
> Join AAA club premier. Retail $144 year I payed covid discount. 3 100 mile free rows and 1 200 mile tow.
> Plus with this membership 1 free battery per year. I got stuck with my nissan. Guy came with a battery truck. Free battery.
> I got it for that 1 100 mile tow bill at $3 plus a mile I dont want to pay


Interesting, I will look into this.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Costco and WalMart (who knew) have good prices and good warranty. Not 4 years though. 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


walmart indeed . My wifes car . Battery 350 dollars. Why 350 ??? It was a dry cell . Meaning the acid was dry and not wet like a typical car. The battery is under the hood. Meaning 90 % of cars have wet cells . 
The battery number was a odd ball. So i could not just use that number to get a walmart cheap one 
Solution take the battery to walmart . Match it up with a new battery. New battery 60 bucks out the door its been it the car for over a year .


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I got it because I used to go to hot $$ far away and once I broke down at 3pm. 80 miles away. Got lucky a shop fixed my car. Thier guys stayed a little late. Had a good friday earning....this was back during real x surge days. But the tow bill would have been $300 plus to home. 
Another time I used AAA during a heat wave . My suv alternator went. Towed me home. Check this out. Gave me a free lyft ride valued at $35 . Just had to tip...I think the normal price per year is per person $144 for premium membership. I need that so never a big tow bill. Like you going from keys to islandmarto.. free 200 miles tow...


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

That's expensive. But I guess prices vary by what you drive. i paid 150 at autozone / 2Year


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

bobby747 said:


> Tip of the day if you have 3 plus cars. I do.
> 1,st car batterys went up alot last year.
> Join AAA club premier. Retail $144 year I payed covid discount. 3 100 mile free rows and 1 200 mile tow.
> Plus with this membership 1 free battery per year. I got stuck with my nissan. Guy came with a battery truck. Free battery.
> I got it for that 1 100 mile tow bill at $3 plus a mile I dont want to pay


Yes. When I lived in SW Fla I swore by the AAA battery program. Depreciated replacements brought right to your stranded vehicle 😎


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Schmanthony said:


> Costco is the best place to go for car batteries. Did you try them? Even if you have to get a $60 annual membership, it's usually still much cheaper than anywhere else. At least that's true here in Chicago. They sell Interstate batteries (good) and sell in high volume (even better... their batteries aren't sitting there on the shelf for a long time losing life).


the gas savings alone pays for that membership in less then a month


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Costco is great 10miles from house.. not a good place 4 me Sam's same..bjs.. I don't like


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Had to replace my car battery last night. Advanced Auto, after tax $268.47  At least it has a 4 year replacement warranty.
> 
> Wow I was shocked. I was expecting $150 or so, never expected over $250.
> 
> Called NAPA this morning just to see what they cost, theirs was $216.67 with tax and only a 18 month replacement warranty.


$150 is normal for a little Honda like mine but you got taken for the Bugatti Bump which automatically adds $100 to the regular price.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

I prefer AGM batteries, and usually buy a bigger one than I need. Replaced the battery in my pickup and my wife's car last year, went with X2 batteries from Batteries +, $340 ea before $40/off coupon


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I get my batteries from the junkyard.

Fifty bux and lifetime warranty.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

I buy the battery with the highest CCA that will fit in my car.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Hey .. that's just the beginning.
> YOU VOTED FOR HIM


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> Costco is great 10miles from house.. not a good place 4 me Sam's same..bjs.. I don't like


You dont like Sams BJ's?

Try Frank instead


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

No costco and Sam's have better prices.franks I wont go thier.......


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Last December, I paid about $160 for a battery at AutoZone, 2014 Accord.


----------



## gtrplayingman (Sep 15, 2014)

Wait until the car battery is the whole engine!
You think replacing a transmission is expensive?! Oy gevalt...

(I'm a green guy and would love a EV - I'm just saying it's going to be problematic in this trade!)


----------

